# Is he a Ragdoll?



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

I adopted Blue last year from a kid who walked into my shelter saying he was being evicted and had to give up his 11 year old cat. The shelter was full, but I knew he would have a tough time finding a place to take a senior so I said I'd be glad to help. At first I told him that I'd foster Blue, either until the kid got back on his feet or until I could find permanent placement if he decided he couldn't take Blue back. He met me a few days later with Blue, and other than a phone call the next day to see how his kitty was doing, I never heard from him again. Blue is now my kitty, as I didn't wanted to keep shuffling him around. He had a tough time adjusting and he's content, so that's that! 

I asked the kid if Blue was a Ragdoll, he claims Blue is a Himalayan. He obviously is not the latter, but I'm curious about the Ragdoll part. His gorgeous coloration is very tough to accurately photograph, and he almost never opens his beautiful blue eyes for pictures (actually, he hides his face or walks away from the camera more often than not!) but what do you guys think? He certainly has the very laid-back, passive personality. He is a very large cat.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

No. He looks like a domestic long hair mix. Unless he has papers saying he's a ragdoll then there's no proof. His markings are not quite right for a ragdoll either. That said, he is gorgeous.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm well aware that there's no proof, but just as if a dog who clearly looked like a Labrador retriever came into my shelter, I might be able to make an educated guess that it was at least a lab mix. When I look at a picture like this one http://www.nuancewebdesign.com/Ragdoll_Cats_2011/images/rupert3.jpg (a blue lynx bicolor Ragdoll), I think "Holy smokes, that looks just like Blue!" Obviously I'll never know if he is or definitely isn't, but it's fun to guess.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a very common question on here with new people. So many wonder and ache to know what mix their cat is. Others just ache to be able to say they own a/an [insert exotic sounding breed name here].

Imo it doesn't work the same way with cats as it does with dogs. A female cat can carry kittens in the same litter from multiple males and the kittens can all look like any manner of breeds.

He's a domestic long hair and a pretty one. Be happy with that.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Crikey!

I love Blue either way and I'm totally happy with him. I merely thought it would be fun to see what others' opinions were. I have plain old shelter-adopted domestic short hairs as well, and I love them all. That's why I joined this forum. I'm not new here, granted I don't post a lot.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

Probably not a ragdoll, but wow what a gorgeous cat!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a Ragdool 

You have a very Ragdollish cat. The markings aren't quite right but that could be because it's a "Ragamuffin".

I recognize that face and the look on it form having it staring at me every morning when I get up. Don't let anyone deny him his heritage. He's mostly Ragdoll. I bet he even has tuffted paws.

Bunch a breedists around here.

Look to the left. Fay over there is a Bicolor Raggie and she'd be happy to call your cat "Bro".


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Unlike most dogs, the difference between domestics and purebreds can be quite minimal and there's really no way to tell. Even amongst several different breeds of purebred cats it may be hard to distinguish the differences. Maybe he is a purebred Ragdoll, maybe a mix, maybe no Ragdoll at all...the question just can't be answered.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave_ph, he does indeed have tufted paws! I think he's very Ragdollish looking as well. Even if he isn't a purebred Ragdoll, I don't think it's terribly unreasonable that we think he has some Ragdoll in there! Your cat is very beautiful, by the way!

Blue thanks everyone for the compliments! He is a big, handsome fella and I do think he knows it. He's a pretty independent cat and not terribly affectionate with me, but I adore him and I'm so glad I adopted him regardless of his lineage. He's a good boy!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I think this is a very good interesting question and a reasonable one at that. I often wonder what's really in my exotic shorthair kitty other than what I've been told because I've always wanted to research her on the Internet because she has so many wonderful quirks! So I'm wondering does she do this because she has British shorthair in her or does she do that because that's the Persian in her. For no other reason than that. I love my fur babies and love to understand them as much as possible. For me it's all in good fun.
If I mention the breed in my cat during a post it's because I'm wondering if it may help answer my question or concern if there is a chance the problem is breed related or someone else has experienced the same issue with that particular breed.
I'm sure you love your baby or you wouldn't have had such a kind heart to take her in.
From the looks of your pictures I think I see some rag doll in her as well but that's just me making comparisons.
She's a real beauty. Blue eyes.......I'm jealous!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Dave. Blue looks very Ragdollish! Although you'll never know for sure (but what does that matter), Blue likely has some Ragdoll background, especially given the blue eyes. A number of your pictures reminded me of my Muffs, who is a blue bicolor Ragdoll (see the two pics on the left in my sig). Muffs is also very independent and not particularly affectionate. She likes to be petted around the ears, but has no time for laps or being held.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The problem with cats is that they haven't been bred like dogs, a mother cat can give birth to an array of extremely different kittens, their "breed" is so mixed up - if the cats ever had one to start with way way back - that it's impossible to ever determine. A black cat does not equal a Bombay, a grey cat is not a Russian Blue, a pointed cat is not a Siamese, a large cat is not a Maine ****, a Bi-color cat (like yours) with long hair does not equal a Ragdoll. Yes, it could have Ragdoll in it, but you'll never really know.

Here's a great example from the sanctuary I volunteer at, look at this cat (and has another in the litter just like him, they're like twins):









Beautiful, huh? He and his sister (and another looking nothing like them) were born from this cat:









I bet some people would swear they're some sort of breed, maybe Norwegian Forest cat or something... nope. Pretty/rare coloring and traits can be found in any cat.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

He's gorgeous!! I can't really comment on whether or not I think he looks like a Ragdoll as I've seen them look many different ways in pictures. My kitten looks like a Nebelung but as people have said, its about papers and genetic predictability (i.e. if you're breeding, whether or not the cat's kittens would have the breed traits too). Of course, I'm not breeding, but it's fun to think about what breed he looks like he could belong to.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Imo it doesn't work the same way with cats as it does with dogs. A female cat can carry kittens in the same litter from multiple males and the kittens can all look like any manner of breeds.


True. 

In fact, without papers and DNA proof, we can't even be sure he's actually a cat.

:grin:


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Dave_ph, he does indeed have tufted paws!


Of course he does, he's a long haired cat. Not breed related at all, but fur length related.

Could have some Raggie in him, as said you'll never know. There are a lot of BYB Ragdoll breeders. Markings, especially on bi-colours are also hard to get perfect.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does tufted paws mean lots of hair on the bottom of the paws? Both my cats have this... see picture to the left... definitely not ragdolls. Do all longhaired cats have this? I've only had short hairs so I have no idea.... These two are not exactly long haired but Ollie is medium with a fluffy tail, Miley (the black one) has longer hair. I really couldn't care less what mixture of breeds they are. DLH is what the vet put on their file.

My computer is acting up right now so I can't even see the pictures of blue. I'll look again later, I'm sure he's beautiful no matter what breed, or mix, he is.


----------



## Mom2BoscoNHalo (Oct 26, 2012)

What a beautiful and incredibly handsome boy he is, and lucky girl you are.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

kty78 said:


> Does tufted paws mean lots of hair on the bottom of the paws?
> 
> Do all longhaired cats have this?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

marie73 said:


> True.
> 
> In fact, without papers and DNA proof, we can't even be sure he's actually a cat.
> 
> :grin:


 

**** Raccoons. NATGEO claims they're getting really good at survivng in suburban and urban areas. 

Here kitty, kitty, kitty


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Carmel said:


> The problem with cats is that they haven't been bred like dogs, a mother cat can give birth to an array of extremely different kittens, their "breed" is so mixed up - if the cats ever had one to start with way way back - that it's impossible to ever determine. A black cat does not equal a Bombay, a grey cat is not a Russian Blue, a pointed cat is not a Siamese, a large cat is not a Maine ****, a Bi-color cat (like yours) with long hair does not equal a Ragdoll. Yes, it could have Ragdoll in it, but you'll never really know.
> 
> Here's a great example from the sanctuary I volunteer at, look at this cat (and has another in the litter just like him, they're like twins):
> 
> ...


Wow, Blacky your example is a remarkable visual aid for what most of us point out all the time. I think it should be part of the sticky for newbies. It just puts a lot into perspective.


----------

